# Can’t load drivers on dell latitude 100L laptop with win98SE



## Jgunn4 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey guys,

Loaded win98 SE onto an old Dell Latitude 100L laptop and I want to finish it off so I can play some retro games on it but I’m having trouble getting any drivers on it because the cd/dvd drive doesn’t recognize any cds (even though I used a cd to put win98 on it) and usb doesn’t recognize. How can I get these running so I can put the drivers on? Thanks!


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Win98 will generally need drivers for usb devices. If your CD/DVD manufacturer don't have them. Which is unlikely then you can look for some generic drivers. I found this page that claims to have them. I did NOT check any downloads for malware, so do so at your own risk

http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/usbmsd98.php


----------



## Jgunn4 (Apr 18, 2018)

Fireflycph said:


> Win98 will generally need drivers for usb devices. If your CD/DVD manufacturer don't have them. Which is unlikely then you can look for some generic drivers. I found this page that claims to have them. I did NOT check any downloads for malware, so do so at your own risk
> 
> http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/usbmsd98.php


So how do I get drivers on a computer when it doesn't recognize cds or usbs, etc. seems like there's no way to put drivers on this computer.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

If you have internet access via a ethernet cable you should be able to download them. Or, if you have a floppy drive, you can use that.
Lastly, you can remove the hard disk, put it in a different machine as a second disk. Then copy them to the Win98 disk. If you have that option.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Loaded *win98 SE* onto an old Dell Latitude 100L laptop and I want to finish it off so I can play some retro games on it but I'm having trouble getting any drivers on it because the cd/dvd drive doesn't recognize any cds (even though I used a cd to put win98 on it) and usb doesn't recognize.


The *Dell Latitude 100L* laptop was designed for and has downloadable drivers at its support site only for Windows 2000 and Windows XP.

It appears to have these primary devices:
Intel 855 GM graphics
Sigmatel STAC 9750 AC97 audio
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Mbps ethernet
Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 - or - Dell Wireless 1350/1370/1390/1450/1490

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jgunn4 (Apr 18, 2018)

flavallee said:


> The *Dell Latitude 100L* laptop was designed for and has downloadable drivers at its support site only for Windows 2000 and Windows XP.
> 
> It appears to have these primary devices:
> Intel 855 GM graphics
> ...


Hey flavalle is it still possible to put the right drivers on the laptop to make win98 run properly? I really want it on there, can I get them other places?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Once you correctly identify the primary devices in that laptop (if they are other than what I listed in post #5), you need to do an internet search for Windows 98 SE drivers for them.
If you're lucky, you may find the drivers you need.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

